# The Weigh Bridge Please can anyone help



## krte (Sep 21, 2005)

I have just had my Auto trail EKS Tracker on the Public Weigh Bridge it seems to be one hundred kilograms overweight, I wonder if I was doing the right thing. At the time I had the van weighed, my Wife and I were in the Cab, also I had a full tank of petrol , are there any allowance for this, in other words what is the correct way to weigh a Motor Home ?


----------



## maddie (Jan 4, 2006)

Hi sounds like you have got to slim :lol: IF IF IF you ever get pulled they weigh the van with all ocupants inside. If you are over weight they allow 10% before they will make you leave whatever on the roadside,so travel with minimum water in tanks.Good tip is when they pull you they ask where you came from and where you are going,so if you can remember where you just passed tell them from there and are heading to the nearest w/bridge to check weight as you are allowed to do this :wink: 
PLEAD for mercy and grovel  :wink: 
Not what you wanted to hear,but there will be more usefull advice on soon I am sure.
terry


----------



## DJP (May 9, 2005)

The weights shown for this vehicle are
Unladen weight 2915kg No passengers, water or fuel?
Maximum laden weight 3300kg

So that gives you 385 kilo to play with 
Driver and passenger approx guess 120kg
Gas bottles + 15kg Fuel 50kg?
So from your 385 less above leaves 200 kilo and you have not put a toothbrush in yet!
Take everything out and weigh it empty. No water, no passengers.
Speak to Autotrail, they have been known to send new vans out overweight and empty. See if they have had any other owners with same problems.
Dennis


----------



## krte (Sep 21, 2005)

thanks for the sound advice but I have my wife screaming down my neck saying that canot be true. when I bought the van I had 2.3 engine fitted instead of the 2 litre engine. could this be the cause . Is there any way out of this ?. When you look what I have in the van its just cloths and few onions.


----------



## DJP (May 9, 2005)

I think it is possible to have the van upgraded. Again you would need to speak to dealer/Autotrail to see what is involved.
I have just found this info
What is Mass in Running Order (MRO)?

The weight of the vehicle \'running order\'. This figure includes engine coolant, oils, tool kit, 90% fuel and a 75kg allowance for a driver.

If yours has an SE Pack then you need to deduct from the available payload amount a weight of 24 kilos for the awning!
Dennis


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Hi sorry this is a common problem with eurovans sit you and the missus in it with a toothbrush and your overweight.

I suspect if the cops ever decided to sit outside one of the shows weighing m/h's they would have a field day.

If it is 3300kg mam can you have it uprated to 3500kg? give you a bit more to play with.

Olley


----------



## krte (Sep 21, 2005)

Sorry Dennis I might have this round my neck, this cast a different light on things, the weight of the Mh when we went on the weigh bridge was 3100kgs so that must mean I will be ok I just thought the 3000kgs was total weight.


----------



## maddie (Jan 4, 2006)

Hi again, don't have nightmares about it.There are lots on here with the same problem(except RVs  :lol: ) Try posting asking how many have been pulled and weighed,very few I bet.
Olley beat me to the rest :lol: 
terry


----------



## krte (Sep 21, 2005)

I would like to say guys a very big thank you to all it just show there are a lot of nice people out there. Thank you. Will have to do much more reading on the subject.
Ken


----------



## loddy (Feb 12, 2007)

DJP
where did you get 120kg for 2 people!!!???
I'm heavier than that'

No rude comments I got big bones and my chest is still larger than my waist

Loddy


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

Hi krte

The only real way to judge whether you're likely to be overweight is to load up the van with all you need for a 2 week holiday. Clothes, food, chairs, gas, BBQ etc. Then fill the water tank halfway, fill up with diesel then go to the weighbridge with yourself and missus (and dog if applicable) sat up front.

At the weighbridge take a total weight and also the weight on one axle to allow you to calculate each axle loading, then compare the figures with those marked on the specification plate of your van. If you're under all the weights you're OK, if one axle is overweight you can move the load around, if you're over the MAM (3300kg) then obviously you need to leave something out. 200kg isn't a lot of payload for a 2 week holiday so you're likely to be near the limit when fully loaded.


----------



## krte (Sep 21, 2005)

thanks gaspode it all makes a lot of sense now. I had the rear axle weight done also the front. Will look on the name plate and see. A big thankyou 
Ken


----------



## DJP (May 9, 2005)

> Sorry Dennis I might have this round my neck, this cast a different light on things, the weight of the Mh when we went on the weigh bridge was 3100kgs so that must mean I will be ok I just thought the 3000kgs was total weight.


Glad that makes you a bit happier and hopefully the wife is a great deal happier :lol:



> where did you get 120kg for 2 people!!!???
> I'm heavier than that'
> 
> No rude comments


 :rofl: 
Allways on the side of caution for me. I wish we could get in at 120kg as well :greenjumpers:


----------



## vmeldrew (May 3, 2007)

About to buy one of these (deposit paid but depending on water in engine bay prob) and intend to replate to 3500. Think the awning on the EKS is 3m which is 29Kg.


----------



## Invicta (Feb 9, 2006)

You may not get pulled over routinely to be weighed but in the unfortunate event of an accident, weight of the vehicle, whether the cause of the accident or not, could come into the equation.

If found to be overweight this could affect your insurance cover and any guarantee on the vehicle, as I found to my cost with a UK built M/C. 

Weight is exactly the reason I have changed to an R/V. Plenty of spare capacity there!


----------

